# Are low grade fevers an early sign of pregnancy?



## ALP0204

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum and I actually joined on behalf of a friend who is trying to conceive. I will be by her side til the end and want to help out in any way I can. Right now I am trying to help by finding answers for her. I actually posted this question I am about to ask on another site but I did not get a reply. Well, I did get a reply but it was from another woman whom also wanted to know the answer. I hope someone here can shed some light or share some info on this question. Any ideas or thoughts are welcomed. Thank you for taking the time to read this and I hope everyone has a great evening! Oh, and if anyone has any questions I will be able to easily answer them since my friend is sitting on the couch right near me lol

Question:
For the past 5 or so days my friend has been running a low grade fever on and off. Usually ranging from 99 - 99.6
She NEVER gets sick or runs a fever. It has been at least several years since she has gotten sick. These low grades come and go on a daily basis. She also says she is producing cervical mucus on a daily basis for about a week now and that is abnormal for her. According to her she is usually "dry". She has had slight constipation but nothing severe. She also claims her cervix feels low. She has been trying to conceive and last tried from the 20th to the 23rd of this month. Before that she tried at the end of September. A week ago she took a prego test and it came back negative. She is due for her period on the 11th of this month. My question here is, are these low grade fevers and other "symptoms" early pregnancy signs? All of this is very new to her and she doesnt know what to think. She hasnt tested recently in fear of getting a negative result. Does anyone have any input? We would both greatly appreciate any and all comments :)


----------



## amjon

Usually your BBT is raised slightly in pregnancy. You can also have a raised temp for awhile after O and not be pregnant. Does she know when she Os?


----------



## ALP0204

Thank you for the reply amjon. She ovulated around the 20th, 21st... Another thing I forgot to mention is that she has been ferning on and off since than. For the past 2 weeks she has showed ferning almost every day. She has been sure to avoid food/drink that could alter the tests. That has us stumped as well.
Is it common for women to show an increased body temp during pregnancy? She swore to me that she has never seen such high temps during ovulation. She doesnt even think she has ever gotten even a low grade during ovulation.


----------



## amjon

ALP0204 said:


> Thank you for the reply amjon. She ovulated around the 20th, 21st... Another thing I forgot to mention is that she has been ferning on and off since than. For the past 2 weeks she has showed ferning almost every day. She has been sure to avoid food/drink that could alter the tests. That has us stumped as well.
> Is it common for women to show an increased body temp during pregnancy? She swore to me that she has never seen such high temps during ovulation. She doesnt even think she has ever gotten even a low grade during ovulation.

In my second pregnancy my temp did go up quite a bit. Mine's been very low this one for some reason (but I also just got the progesterone from the doctor yesterday and it's been up some since then I think it was low for some reason).


----------



## Bethi22

Almost anything can be a sign of pregnancy but it can also be a sign of whatever it is... in your friends case a sign of a fever. If she ovulated when you say she did she should receive a positive result by now.


----------



## gryphongrl

So she would be 10 or 12 dpo? Yes people usually get a bfp by then but it can be later in some cases. Like Amjon alluded to, she might want to start with BBT monitoring next month - that's the only way to use temp to tell if you're pregnant or not and it's used in conjunction with the ferning test to pinpoint ovulation. Don't use ferning alone. Some women get pregnancy signs before a BFP but I would venture to say *most* do not. There is just not that much hormone in your body yet, that early, so you really can't tell by symptom spotting. If you could tell, no one would need the packet of 100 tests they sell on Amazon. :) No reason for her not to test at this point. Also with the dates you gave she has like a 21 day luteal phase. Possible but not totally common (usual is 14 days). She might have O dates off.


----------

